# difference between coats



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all, I was wondering if anyone can post pics of the different coats a maltese can have. I believe mine is cottony, but I hear that they can also have a silk coat and I'm wondering if the difference can be captured on a picture so that I can see if I'm right about my cottony little fella. Thanks.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO Pictures won't do too much good. A skilled groomer can make a cotton coat look like flowing silk. Coat texture is best evaluated in person so you can get your hands on the coat. 

In general, the more cottony and profuse the more "puffy" looking. Thin, fragile silk can look sparse. A heavy silk coat with a bit of softness may mimic the puffy look without proper care.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

To add to JMM's statements - there are a myriad of coat textures. It can be soft and cottony to not so soft but
still cotton. It can be wavy in some areas and not others. It can be silky at one end and not the other. There
is heavy silk and flat thinner silk. There is fuzzy rather dry looking hair and there is hair that can always appear
to be stringy or somewhat oily looking. There are also variations on "white". Some have stripes of tan, be it light
or darker. Some can be white as snow. Others will be more ivory or cream.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Thank you both for your input. Guess I have to get my hands on more malts to experience the difference first hand )


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

My groomer, who's also a very reputable Malt breeder here in Canada, brought one of her dogs in one day when I was dropping our gang off for grooming. The girl was just 8 months at the time and she was being trained for showing. She has the nicest silkiest hair (I was so envious as none of mine current or past has hair like that). But Vicki said that not all her puppies turned out with the same hair. I haven't had much exposure to Malt with long hair because many people I know including my other breeders keep their dogs' hair shorter. You'll probably get to see more malts at shows. We don't have that many here in Canada.


----------

